# Schools in Santa Fe area



## Maneno (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

I'm planning to move to Mexico in som months and I'm now trying to find the right school for my two kids. 
Should be a school where human values are first priority, a catholic oriented school could be an option. My kids speak spanish as mother language, so the idea is to have a school with english included as a second language. Sports are also something possirive in school selection.

Any suggestion and / or recommendation would be very welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Maneno said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Mexico in som months and I'm now trying to find the right school for my two kids.
> Should be a school where human values are first priority, a catholic oriented school could be an option. My kids speak spanish as mother language, so the idea is to have a school with english included as a second language. Sports are also something possirive in school selection.
> ...




:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

You're talking about a private school (presumably in the D.F.) and similar questions have been raised in the past several months and those discussions can be found when you scroll down through the list, through the pages. You might want to read what's been ask/answered before.

You will probably want to find a school that's not too far from where you'll be living. Where will that be ... where you think you're going to live? Which colonia or section of the D.F. or Edo. de Mexico? What are the ages of the children? The ability of the children to already speak Spanish will be a huge positive factor when it comes to assimilation into the student body.

The two most popular (and expensive) schools for expat children and upper middle class and upper class Mexicans are: Greengates (British) and The American School.


----------



## Maneno (Aug 19, 2013)

Longford, thanks for your reply. 

I would work in Loma de Santa Fe, df, and I would like to find a school near there. Then I will look for a house near the school and, if its possible near the office also.
My question is why is recommended a school for expats children or if it's possible / recommended a local private school, mid profile, for mid society (at least not high level). This would be similar to the school the children go currently in Argentina. 
I saw some postings and I would probably find some other postings about it because I'm absolutely new in the forum. 

Best tegards


----------

